# MV Bradford City



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

Any member of the site sail in this vessel or knows of anyone who sailed in this vessel.My father in law sailed on her in 1941 the trip she got torpedo'd in the Indian Ocean, he wrote of his experience and it was published in Sea Breeze's Vol.74 No 650. Fedruray 2000 copy.Any photos of the vessel and information would be much appreaciated.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Ally
Cannot turn up a photo but heres some info
Commenced building as War Fox(2) Completed as BRADFORD CITY, St.Just SS Co (Reardon Smith & Sons), Bideford; 
1929 FORT MEDINE, Chargeurs Reunis, Havre; 
1940 seized by Britain, M.O.W.T, managed by Reardon Smith & Sons, London; 
20.2.41 mined and sunk at 51.35N 03.56W.


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks for the reply gdynia, November 1st 1941 she got torpedo'd, between the hours of 4am-7am, the German submarine surfaced and came alongside there lifeboats and spoke to the men in them, 10 days and 11 night's they drifted in the lifeboat till they came ashore 200 miles West of Walvis Bay.
I've scanned the photo my father in law has a put it on the site.


----------



## vic pitcher (Oct 20, 2004)

Wrong Bradford City, Gdynia, that was the 2nd Bradford.
The one Ally is after was the 3rd, built by Furness Shipbuilding Co. in 1936 under the "Scrap & Build" scheme.
There is a good picture of her in Heaton's "Reardon Smith Line"
I was an Apprentice in the 4th Bradford in 1957


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

vic pitcher said:


> Wrong Bradford City, Gdynia, that was the 2nd Bradford.
> The one Ally is after was the 3rd, built by Furness Shipbuilding Co. in 1936 under the "Scrap & Build" scheme.
> There is a good picture of her in Heaton's "Reardon Smith Line"
> I was an Apprentice in the 4th Bradford in 1957


Thanks Vıc wıll change my records


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

BRADFORD CITY of Cardiff
British Dry Cargo
Reardon Smith Line from 1936 to 1941
Technical data:
Built by Furness Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., Haverton Hill (Yard No. 247) June 1936
Engine information:
1 Oil Doxford 4Cyl 2.SCSA 687 Nhp by Wm. Doxford & Sons Ltd., Sunderland Speed 12.0 knots 

Original dimensions:
426.50 x 56.20 x 25.30
4,952 Grt 2,999 Net 9,555 Dwt
All dimensions are in Imperial
Completed as BRADFORD CITY for Reardon Smith Line Ltd., Cardiff (Sir W. R. Smith & Sons Ltd., managers.) 
28.10.1941: Sailed from Cape Town on passage from Mauritius to UK via Freetown with 9,000t sugar. 
1.11.1941: Torpedoed between No. 2 & 3 holds and sunk by German submarine U 68 in South Atlantic, 140m W Walvis Bay. 
6.11.1941: Lifeboat with 22 survivors landed on South African Coast. 
8.11.1941: Survivors picked up by South African army and taken to Walvis Bay. 
10.11.1941: 22 survivors landed at Bahiados Tigres.


----------



## chrisna (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bradford City*



ally said:


> Any member of the site sail in this vessel or knows of anyone who sailed in this vessel.My father in law sailed on her in 1941 the trip she got torpedo'd in the Indian Ocean, he wrote of his experience and it was published in Sea Breeze's Vol.74 No 650. Fedruray 2000 copy.Any photos of the vessel and information would be much appreaciated.


Yes, my father was the chief engineer. I have the newspaper account of the sinking.


----------

